# Is this sd card a fake?



## juicegoose (Dec 27, 2013)

Got this as a gift. Person ordered it through J&R in NY. Packaging looks legit but it is a blue color not black and label looks fake. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 27, 2013)

If you check their Sandisk website you will see a drastic difference
C an you have it sent back?

Isthe package looks tampered on the top left?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2013)

It does look a little odd - I have the 64 GB version myself and it has a very professional looking black label with red lettering and a gold stripe at the top, which is how most of their Extreme pro cards look regardless of size.  That looks like someone just printed a label and slapped it on an SD card.  Does the person who ordered it still have a receipt by chance?  If so I'd probably contact J&R and ask them for some clarification.


----------



## juicegoose (Dec 27, 2013)

The package tampering was me about to open it but I didnt. All of my cards are extreme pro and all are black with the same label. Ive heard sometimes sandisk will ship a card with electronics  but i cant imagine it would look like this.
Ill be shipping it it back


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2013)

juicegoose said:


> The package tampering was me about to open it but I didnt. All of my cards are extreme pro and all are black with the same label. Ive heard sometimes sandisk will ship a card with electronics  but i cant imagine it would look like this.
> Ill be shipping it it back



I think that will probably be your best bet.


----------



## juicegoose (Dec 27, 2013)

J&R.com seems to be a pretty well known place too.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2013)

juicegoose said:


> J&R.com seems to be a pretty well known place too.



I got my 64 GB card from them, never had any issues with it - so I'm sure they'll be willing to replace it for you.


----------



## juicegoose (Dec 27, 2013)

Hopefully


----------



## Garbz (Dec 29, 2013)

Does it work? If so who cares? 

I've used "fake" memory cards for years.


----------



## sashbar (Dec 29, 2013)

Garbz said:


> Does it work? If so who cares?
> 
> I've used "fake" memory cards for years.



All fake cards work.  Most are cheapest slowest cards dressed like Class 10,  Hugh speed, Pro etc.
  In reality they are much slower than advertised.


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't think it's a fake. I mean, it certainly looks like an SD card to me...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 29, 2013)

Refurbished?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 29, 2013)

Lol. you really think that looks legit?


----------



## akshaymak (Jan 3, 2014)

That looks fake for sure never seen anything like that in life wow


----------



## Clee33 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've never seen that package before. Fishy to say the least


----------



## FelixiaJepsen (Jan 6, 2014)

It's bad that they sell the fake stuff. You may call them and ask why.


----------



## juicegoose (Jan 6, 2014)

No doubt it looks fake but i asked because ive bought electronics before with packaged sd cards and they have generic non retail packaging and labeling.


----------



## sashbar (Jan 6, 2014)

It looks so fake, it may be genuine


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

Well if it holds data than its not a fake. Its more likely a knock off.


----------

